# The Chitty Avatar MS661 Donate To Win



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

The reason I'm doing this saw really sucks. As most of you probably know......our friend Phil has passed away. He was far too young to be leaving this world.....and we will all miss him greatly. Not only has Phil left all us saw nuts behind, he also left a wife and family behind.

This saw will be used to help raise a little money for Phil's wife.

Dig deep guys.........this is a really good cause......and a really cool saw.

Here's a link to the donation page.

*Phil's Memorial Donation Site*


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

Now.......I've got a lot of pics to post.......please let me get the pics done before y'all start posting. 

Thanks guys.......


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

Some of you might know that the MS661 has not been released in the US yet........this saw wandered over from Canada somehow.





A very hungry saw.......it tried to eat it's way outta the box already. 





Well.......it really does exist.......the MS661C






The owner's manual got worn a bit somehow. Prolly while this beast was jumping the border.





That is a sexy saw.....





I really like the design of the clutch cover......very slick looking. 





Not a bad size outlet......but we can do better.


----------



## cityboy172 (Oct 23, 2014)

That's Purdy.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

My lovely wife helped me with the pics. She handles a camera pretty well, for a girl.

Let's take a look under the hood.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## bryanr2 (Oct 23, 2014)

Holy Batman!opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

OK........the saw is all apart.....the jug is ready to start being machined. If y'all wanna discuss the way this think is built.......fire away. 

These are the plates I use to hold the jug in the lathe for cutting the squish. 





And this is how it goes together.


----------



## big t double (Oct 23, 2014)

No mr. Evans...you're the good egg


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice looking saw. Wish we weren't seeing this now for this reason.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Duane(Pa) (Oct 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> OK........the saw is all apart.....the jug is ready to start being machined. If y'all wanna discuss the way this think is built.......fire away.
> 
> These are the plates I use to hold the jug in the lathe for cutting the squish.
> 
> ...


Thanks! This is the $hit!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

This is the only difference I found between the jug from last year's ill fated release of the 661, and this year's re-release.


----------



## chadihman (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice! as always Randy. So how does this one compare to the first 661 you did? Same stock timing #'s?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

Moving on.....





After cutting the squish band....





And I'll cut .052 from the base, for a clearance of .023


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

chadihman said:


> Nice! as always Randy. So how does this one compare to the first 661 you did? Same stock timing #'s?



Exactly the same.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

Now to mount the degree wheel. 

Gotta have a pointer.....I use SS Tig wire.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

I've picked up a few tricks.......and this is a good one to share. 

See those studs? They allow the jug to stay centered without bolting it down over and over while I'm getting my port heights figured out.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

Now we grind......that piece of card stock is my guide......that tells me how high to cut the ports.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

We also sand some stuff.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

Getting closer.....


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

I beat these marks in when I can remember it.....


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

Ready to reassemble. 









When it's hard to tell I did anything.......I know I did a slick job.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

Like a oversized MS461.....


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 23, 2014)

I suppose to be asleep right now.opcorn: cool beans.we appreciate the pictures MM.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you Randy, for sharing the details of your work, as always, for our education as well as our enjoyment. 

Philbert


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

Let's put this thing back together and find it a new home.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Duane(Pa) (Oct 23, 2014)

Stupid question: With the amount of saws you work on, day in and day out, do your fingers get sore from running the Foredom? Pretty close quarters even in this "bigger" jug.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

And done......


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Stupid question: With the amount of saws you work on day in and day out, do your fingers get sore from running the Foredom? Pretty close quarters even in this "bigger" jug.



My right hand hurts like hell Duane.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Oct 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> My right hand hurts like hell Duane.


Well, I figured. Just can't "like" that. Thanks so much for doing this, and showing us, for such a tragic circumstance.


----------



## jackjcc (Oct 23, 2014)

I think a video of this thing would be about the coolest thing that could happen for the rest of the year.


----------



## battlefordguy (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow
Absolute porting excellence and genius.
You willingness to share is only exceeded by your willingness to give[emoji56]


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice foredom work.
If work gets slow there is always backyard dentistry!


----------



## tickbitintn (Oct 24, 2014)

and silly me thought that thing was sexy.... 
(before getting massaged by the master monkey)
now it's beauty is more than plastic deep!!!

darn fine work sir for a great cause, only wish i got to meet the man before his untimely passing.


----------



## thechainsawguy (Oct 24, 2014)

Do you have to do anything to the Mtronic or is it a trade secret, just curious. 

Dave


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 24, 2014)

The Surgeon is back! Nice work there Randy, I was going to ask if U were going to remove that muff baffle, but no need now.

Hey, that looks like an all metal flywheel. Isn't that unusual in this day & age?

When does the raffle start, and how do we do it, and R U also doing one for a Hybrid??? I'm all confused.

Hey, don't burn out now after that nice vacation. U been burning some midnight oil tonight!


----------



## calereeves (Oct 24, 2014)

I appreciate craftsmanship in any form. Thanks for sharing! Question: why do you remove the ignition? And what are you using to reset it--looks like just card stock?


----------



## weedkilla (Oct 24, 2014)

Well, we've got the time stamps to prove it now - from in a box to done in 53minutes. 

Thanks as always, never fail to learn something new in these threads. This time I will have a chance to show my appreciation via the raffle, for both your willingness to share and to give.


----------



## manilu (Oct 24, 2014)

Really nice job for great cause, i hope you will get nice price for saw and help Phil's family, really great and nice from you


----------



## CR888 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you Mrs Evans for the clear detailed pictures enabling us for a few moments to come indide the monkey enclosure and take a good look around. l really like the saw and although it has spring av (finally!), strato, HD2, and Mtronic it stihl reminds me of my 660(M/M ported of coarse) in so many little ways. Stihl have done exactly what this model so desperately needed and whoever is so fortunate to end up with this 661 creature is really going to have the latest and greatest in a modern 2-stroke saw. The pics in this thread really shows the passion/pride Randy has with his work.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 24, 2014)

thechainsawguy said:


> Do you have to do anything to the Mtronic or is it a trade secret, just curious.
> 
> Dave


Some need the recalibration without a bar to help them relearn. Others don't need it.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 24, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Some need the recalibration without a bar to help them relearn. Others don't need it.


Wonder why?


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 24, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Wonder why?


No clue


----------



## Stihl working hard (Oct 24, 2014)

Fantastic thread randy nice picsits just a shame it was done under such sad circumstances


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 24, 2014)

Randy, I'm humbled. Your sense of community truly is inspirational. Im at a loss for words. 

Edit: Thank you. For all you do for those around you, near and far.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 24, 2014)

Looks great Randy. Good on ya!


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 24, 2014)

Great topic, and really nice pics and saw

It will be interesting to see this saw on Chad's dyno!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you so much Randy!!
This means so much to everybody up here......a thank you just isn't enough.
I don't know what to say.
I know Phil has a chit eatin grin on his face watchin over your shoulder!!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 24, 2014)

hmmm.........they went back to an aluminum flywheel...........it dosen't look like the piston goes in the case at all.........muffler looks less restrictive..........
i don't see much to the m tronic thingy..........where is it and how does it adjust the carb? tiny solonoids?


----------



## Mike from Maine (Oct 24, 2014)

*MUKTAR!!!*


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2014)

jackjcc said:


> I think a video of this thing would be about the coolest thing that could happen for the rest of the year.



At this point it is unfueled. The other folks that are involved will need to let me know if they wanna put fuel in it......



Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Nice foredom work.
> If work gets slow there is always backyard dentistry!



Come on over......I need some practice. 



thechainsawguy said:


> Do you have to do anything to the Mtronic or is it a trade secret, just curious.
> 
> Dave



On those saws I never do anything aside from a reset if they are a used unit. On a new saw like this.....I do nothing. 

On the M-T and A-T saws I'm careful not to upset the strato/intake balance, I think that helps keep the finished product more usable. (Idle, spool up, etc)



MustangMike said:


> The Surgeon is back! Nice work there Randy, I was going to ask if U were going to remove that muff baffle, but no need now.
> 
> Hey, that looks like an all metal flywheel. Isn't that unusual in this day & age?
> 
> ...



I'm not involved in any of the raffle/donation activities. I'm too busy to give that part the attention it deserves. 



calereeves said:


> I appreciate craftsmanship in any form. Thanks for sharing! Question: why do you remove the ignition? And what are you using to reset it--looks like just card stock?



I remove the coil so I don't feel the pull of the magnets when I spin the engine. I want it to be free so I can feel any tight spots I might have created from the machine work. 

Yep.....I space it with a business card. It ain't rocket surgery. 



weedkilla said:


> Well, we've got the time stamps to prove it now - from in a box to done in 53minutes.
> 
> Thanks as always, never fail to learn something new in these threads. This time I will have a chance to show my appreciation via the raffle, for both your willingness to share and to give.



I wish I could do a saw that quick.


----------



## redfin (Oct 24, 2014)

That's one heck of a saw to honor the mans memory and to help his family. As always, primo work Randy. How was your trip?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Thank you so much Randy!!
> This means so much to everybody up here......a thank you just isn't enough.
> I don't know what to say.
> I know Phil has a chit eatin grin on his face watchin over your shoulder!!



Y'all just let me know if there is anything else that I can do.



treeslayer2003 said:


> hmmm.........they went back to an aluminum flywheel...........it dosen't look like the piston goes in the case at all.........muffler looks less restrictive..........
> i don't see much to the m tronic thingy..........where is it and how does it adjust the carb? tiny solonoids?



I'm not sure how it all works Mike......I really ain't that smart. I do know that it works pretty damn well though. 



Mike from Maine said:


> *MUKTAR!!!*



I agree. 

I reckon.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2014)

redfin said:


> That's one heck of a saw to honor the mans memory and to help his family. As always, primo work Randy. How was your trip?



It was good John. I didn't get to go fishing......but I did have a great visit with my mom.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 24, 2014)

put mah gasses on...........piston does slightly go in the case. i see the MT thingy now, its mounted on the carb.......my pea brain can't figure out how it can adjust with out o2 sensors or some thing...........its magic lol.
it don't have the two throttles like some others, is it really stratto?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 24, 2014)

MTronic adjusts the carb based on RPMs, always tuning for maximum RPMs. That's all there is to it. It's a normal carb, except the needle is replaced with a tiny servo. There might be a throttle position sensor in there too.

They call this design some kind of strato, but it's a regular 2-stroke in my books.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> MTronic adjusts the carb based on RPMs, always tuning for maximum RPMs. That's all there is to it. It's a normal carb, except the needle is replaced with a tiny servo. There might be a throttle position sensor in there too.
> 
> They call this design some kind of strato, but it's a regular 2-stroke in my books.



Spot on in my book too Brad.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 24, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> MTronic adjusts the carb based on RPMs, always tuning for maximum RPMs. That's all there is to it. It's a normal carb, except the needle is replaced with a tiny servo. There might be a throttle position sensor in there t.


hmm, don't sound optimum to me


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2014)

As far as I can tell.......that's all there is to it. RPM feedback control system.......blah......blah......blah....


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 24, 2014)

Very nice Randy. This place consists of an amazing group of caring people.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2014)

OK, so the plan is to test run the saw using an external fuel supply. No oil or fuel will be put in this saw until the new owner fuels it up the first time.

It will be a new unfueled Mastermind ported saw.


----------



## mvb1130 (Oct 24, 2014)

I am looking at one right now at the gie expo in Louisville


----------



## Philbert (Oct 24, 2014)

mvb1130 said:


> I am looking at one right now at the gie expo in Louisville


What are they saying about it?

Philbert


----------



## Knobby57 (Oct 24, 2014)

OMG!!! I need this saw!!!!!! Really really need this saw!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 24, 2014)

Knobby57 said:


> OMG!!! I need this saw!!!!!! Really really need this saw!!!!



Me too!!


----------



## Knobby57 (Oct 24, 2014)

Randy how about I send 2000 $ your way and somehow that saw gets shipped to my house [emoji15]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger (Oct 24, 2014)

Well, I feel kinda bad now. I sincerely thought the original post was a joke/meme thread and paid not much attention to it at all.

My condolences to the man's family.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Knobby57 said:


> Randy how about I send 2000 $ your way and somehow that saw gets shipped to my house [emoji15]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think That will be enough,,,,,,, Nice try,,,



Philbert said:


> What are they asying about it?
> Philbert



Wow!????


----------



## Knobby57 (Oct 24, 2014)

RiverRat2 said:


> I don't think That will be enough,,,,,,, Nice try,,,


 Luck favors the bold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 24, 2014)

I think raffle tickets are 10 bucks each if i am correct ,just think you can own a new never fueled mm worksaws 661 for 10 bucks if you win


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 24, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I think raffle tickets are 10 bucks each if i am correct ,just think you can own a new never fueled mm worksaws 661 for 10 bucks if you win


Sup Brian


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm gonna get some........maybe I'll win. 

This saw is too nice for me though.


----------



## sgrizz (Oct 24, 2014)

Randy this is a great thing you are doing for his family . Thanks for sharing you step by step process on how you port saws.
AS for doing dentistry I am sure your cattle will have a healthy set of teeth. D.D.S Mastermind.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 24, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Sup Brian


sup brodey

And if you do not get first place in the raffle ,there are other saw's and saw related stuff like bars and stuff ,one of my personal Masterminded 440-460 hybrids will be in this gig too ,i do not have the list of the other giveaways ,but a bunch of cool stuff will be in there as well .


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2014)

I'd like to think that any of you guys would do the same for me and mine should the need arise........I'm just paying it forward.


----------



## dancan (Oct 24, 2014)

It appears that there are some real gentleman that come from that fine state .......... So do as the gun toten Monkey sez and dig real deep !


----------



## big t double (Oct 24, 2014)

Can tickets be purchased for the raffle yet?


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 24, 2014)

Brian, I'll bet ya can't buy just one!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2014)

The raffle is being worked on........it should go live either tomorrow......or the next day.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 24, 2014)

I know there will be at least 2 saws I would really want!!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 24, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Brian, I'll bet ya can't buy just one!!!


You can buy as many tickets as you please in this event ,not limited to 1 chance ,That 661 is a darn nice saw ,i will be getting some tickets when this goes live for sure


----------



## Ron660 (Oct 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> And done......



Compression?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 24, 2014)

Ron660 said:


> Compression?


275psi


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2014)

Ron660 said:


> Compression?



180psi.


----------



## Ron660 (Oct 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> 180psi.


Sounds good


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2014)

I could have gained a little more compression.......but that would have meant lowering the intake further. It's already lower than I really would like to see it.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 24, 2014)

You da man!

Yep yep!!! Let's get it on!!!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 24, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Let's get it on!!!!


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 24, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


>



Just maybe with the ms661.

Sooooo hot! Want to touch the handle! Aaaaooooooooooo !


----------



## big t double (Oct 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I could have gained a little more compression.......but that would have meant lowering the intake further. It's already lower than I really would like to see it.


Ok I'm stupid...would you mind explaining to a slowpoke such as myself how intake height would affect compression. I wish there was a head scratcher emotion-o-con.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 24, 2014)

dancan said:


> It appears that there are some real gentleman that come from that fine state .......... So do as the gun toten Monkey sez and dig real deep !



Ahh Yes a very fine gentleman he is,,, and dig deeply we will!!!!! And BTW,,,, that my friend is some most excellent Spirits!!!!!! the only problems I see is I'm not there to enjoy some of it with you and it doesn't appear to have been opened yet!!!


----------



## ncpete (Oct 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> 180psi.


 
180! will need to get in shape to start my new saw.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 24, 2014)

big t double said:


> Ok I'm stupid...would you mind explaining to a slowpoke such as myself how intake height would affect compression. I wish there was a head scratcher emotion-o-con.


Too much intake duration/timing affects your low side/secondary compression/ or in essence lowers your intake charge velocity and is detrimental to two smoke performance. When you get them lopsided if you will by altering the port timing too much,,,, the moto becomes more inefficient and performance falls off throughout,,,


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2014)

big t double said:


> Ok I'm stupid...would you mind explaining to a slowpoke such as myself how intake height would affect compression. I wish there was a head scratcher emotion-o-con.



To gain more compression I would have to cut more from the squish band.......and then the base. That would lower the floor of the intake.....and give me more intake duration. Clear as mud?


----------



## Ron660 (Oct 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> OK, so the plan is to test run the saw using an external fuel supply. No oil or fuel will be put in this saw until the new owner fuels it up the first time.
> 
> It will be a new unfueled Mastermind ported saw.


What was WOT rpms? I know it will vary with different ambient conditions.


----------



## big t double (Oct 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> To gain more compression I would have to cut more from the squish band.......and then the base. That would lower the floor of the intake.....and give me more intake duration. Clear as mud?



Hahaha Yup!!! Thanks.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2014)

I've not started it yet. We'll let the new owner decide how to do it.


----------



## Ron660 (Oct 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've not started it yet. We'll let the new owner decide how to do it.[/QUOT
> Have you put a tach on any other 661 and checked WOT rpms?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2014)

No.......the M-T saws are rev limited.......and they act weird on my tach. I just let the 'puter drive.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 24, 2014)

17.4k


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2014)

Have you been drankin?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Have you been drankin?


No sir.
Not a drop.
Just feelin frisky


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2014)

Me either........not for about ten years now. 

I feel frisky everyday.


----------



## 166 (Oct 24, 2014)

How about this 661?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Oct 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Me either........not for about ten years now.
> 
> I feel frisky everyday.


A frisky chimp with extra bananas and a few beef on the side........ Life IS good


----------



## Ron660 (Oct 24, 2014)

166 said:


> How about this 661?
> 
> View attachment 375647


Looks like the evil twin brother.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 24, 2014)

My carbon fiber concept


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> My carbon fiber concept



Sweet,,, that looks like a o46/460 mix

Hey While Randall is burning the midnight oil..... I have a Halloween Joke,,,

Do you'all know why Witches can't have babies????


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm done Rick. 

I got my port heights all set up for the four saws I have on the bench. I'll start grinding in the morning with a hot cup of coffee.


----------



## mvb1130 (Oct 24, 2014)

Philbert said:


> What are they asying about it?
> 
> Philbert


Well it is supposed to be lighter than a 660 & use less fuel also it is less cc's but more horsepower. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Highdesignfool (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm in on that raffle. Let us know


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2014)

RiverRat2 said:


> Sweet,,, that looks like a o46/460 mix
> 
> Hey While Randall is burning the midnight oil..... I have a Halloween Joke,,,
> 
> *Do you'all know why Witches can't have babies????*



Because her husband has crystal balls????


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 25, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## chadihman (Oct 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I could have gained a little more compression.......but that would have meant lowering the intake further. It's already lower than I really would like to see it.


How low? Just ported a 660 jug last night. The darn jug had a huge lip on the bottom of the intake port. When I checked stock #s the lip was there making it look higher. After cutting squish and base I have the exhaust just where I want it but after porting it and removing the ugly lip it's now at 90° on the intake. Didn't run it yet. Hopefully it didn't hurt it.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 25, 2014)

85 is where the 661 is at after machine work.......and without touching a burr to the port. I like to see about 40 degrees of primary compression. The 661 ends up with 35. 

When I have a port that is at a height I consider too low, or high, I will not widen that port at all either. We gain time/area in two ways.....either by adding duration, or width.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Awesome job!. You are a great roll model for our youth.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Because her husband has crystal balls????




That is an excellent answer Master Chimp Miester!!! to the Riddle "Why Witches cant have babies?" 

But the one I was told as most correct Is: Because warlocks have Hollow-weenies!!!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> 85 is where the 661 is at after machine work.......and without touching a burr to the port. I like to see about 40 degrees of primary compression. The 661 ends up with 35.
> 
> When I have a port that is at a height I consider too low, or high, I will not widen that port at all either. We gain time/area in two ways.....either by adding duration, or width.


What does this mean in english ?


----------



## chadihman (Oct 25, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> What does this mean in english ?


85 deg before top dead center is where the intake port starts to open in direction of engine travel. 35 or 40 would be its gulp of air fuel from tdc to closing of intake port correct?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 25, 2014)

chadihman said:


> 85 deg before top dead center is where the intake port starts to open in direction of engine travel. 35 or 40 would be its gulp of air fuel from tdc to closing of intake port correct?


I have not a clue ,that's why i give the monkey 300 bucks to do it


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 25, 2014)

Brian, just think of a port working like a cam, except the opposite. The width of the port is like lift, and the height of the port is like duration.


----------



## chadihman (Oct 25, 2014)

Got the 35-40 wrong for primary compression. Im with Brian what do speak of master? Spent 5 min staring at a degree wheel moving it all over and couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 25, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Brian, just think of a port working like a cam, except the opposite. The width of the port is like lift, and the height of the port is like duration.


My saws do not have push rods


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 25, 2014)

It's overhead cam!


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 25, 2014)

And what do U mean UR saws, that's gonna be my saw!


----------



## pantelis (Oct 25, 2014)

166 said:


> How about this 661?
> 
> View attachment 375647


AAA


166 said:


> How about this 661?
> 
> View attachment 375647


AAA...........YES thats the new stihl concept but you must wait a .............. little. Just the 63cm bar cost 400 euros , also its not 661 its a 441 with a on-off switch, some carbon covers and carbon handle. nothing special, when they make a carbon crankcase then its a special now its only a carbon covers.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes ... but UR a party pooper!!! (Just kidding, thanks for the info)


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 25, 2014)

chadihman said:


> Got the 35-40 wrong for primary compression. Im with Brian what do speak of master? Spent 5 min staring at a degree wheel moving it all over and couldn't figure it out.



Picture this in your mind........

The piston is traveling down the bore.......it's skirt passes the intake port's floor. That seals off the intake and begins the point of case/primary compression. The piston continues downward squeezing the mixture of fuel and air. That squeeze goes on until the transfer ports begin to open. 

Intake closes at 85 degrees........transfers open at 120 degrees. 120 - 85 = 35.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 25, 2014)

This whole process gives us 5 points, or specs to consider when building a two stroke, piston ported engine. 

*1:* Exhaust Height 
*2:* Transfer Opening Point

The product of the interaction of those is *3:* Blowdown. 

*4:* Intake Closing Point
2: Transfer Opening Point

The product of that interaction is *5:* Primary Compression.


----------



## chadihman (Oct 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> This whole process gives us 5 points, or specs to consider when building a two stroke, piston ported engine.
> 
> *1:* Exhaust Height
> *2:* Transfer Opening Point
> ...


Gotcha!


----------



## ncpete (Oct 25, 2014)

Muddy. Clearer, but still muddy. I will clearly have to find a "how it works" video.


----------



## big t double (Oct 25, 2014)

Now I'm really confused on how intake timing is determined  I always figured it was after bottom dead center when it opens...then I've seen before top dead center when it opens...now it's after top dead center when it closes Dag I'm too simple for this stuff hahaha...I guess I need to get a proper degree wheel and start playin around.


----------



## redfin (Oct 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Because her husband has crystal balls????


U funny guy, u been here to long, u build big bad saws now. Kthanxbye.


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> This whole process gives us 5 points, or specs to consider when building a two stroke, piston ported engine.
> 
> *1:* Exhaust Height
> *2:* Transfer Opening Point
> ...


I'm really starting to dig this thread. Talk about K.I.S.S.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Oct 25, 2014)

Great job all involved in this project.

Thanks Randy for your efforts and pics and a brilliant thread.

Whats the go with the new filter set up,what are they going to call this one HD3 ?.

Can down unders get raffle tickets ?.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 25, 2014)

If you guys have a debit, or credit card, I'm sure y'all will be able to get tickets.


----------



## UnforsakenGhost (Oct 25, 2014)

So I'm also curious about tickets as well, im on tapatalk so this this thread is the only one ive seen, mybe someone can give me directions, I have no need for a saw this size, but I'm willing to donate to a good cause, hopefully my wife does this with my saws instead of selling them for what I told her what I paid for them


----------



## MCW (Oct 26, 2014)

Stihlman441 said:


> Can down unders get raffle tickets ?.



Don't even bother getting tickets Andrew, I'm buying them all.


----------



## imagineero (Oct 26, 2014)

I'll take twice as many tickets as Matt buys.


----------



## MCW (Oct 26, 2014)

imagineero said:


> I'll take twice as many tickets as Matt buys.



You can't buy twice as many as me when I've bought them all Shaun. That's crazy talk!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 26, 2014)

MCW said:


> You can't buy twice as many as me when I've bought them all Shaun. That's crazy talk!


LMFAO


----------



## farmerdoug (Oct 26, 2014)

When is the raffle open? Is there a web site to purchase tickets from?


----------



## jackjcc (Oct 26, 2014)

farmerdoug said:


> When is the raffle open? Is there a web site to purchase tickets from?


Not set up yet, tomorrow or the next was what they were hoping for.


----------



## dumbarky (Oct 26, 2014)

One of the best threads I have found in a while. Good work Randy, your are truly a craftsman, craftsape whatever. Looking forward to the raffle. So sorry about Phil. Although I did not know much about him, its a fine and proper thing you have done here. This speaks well of him and yourself. One of the reasons I keep coming back learning as much as I can and seeing all the good will towards others. Thankyou Randy. 

Casey


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 26, 2014)

Bummer, I'll be away (off the grid) till Wed.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 26, 2014)

did someone mention a raffle for a great cause?!?!


----------



## MCW (Oct 27, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> did someone mention a raffle for a great cause?!?!



For fellow Aussies it's now simply a donation as I have bought all of the Australian allocated tickets.

Before they've come on sale.

It's like magic or sumfin...


----------



## Stihlman441 (Oct 27, 2014)

Prick


----------



## David (saltas) (Oct 27, 2014)

Allocated tickets...........pft


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 27, 2014)

I wish everyone was like the guys I've gotten to know thru my saw work. 

This ol' world needs more folks like y'all.


----------



## hseII (Oct 27, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> My carbon fiber concept


There is that sexy black *****!!


----------



## hseII (Oct 27, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> And what do U mean UR saws, that's gonna be my saw!


I Believe you are mistaken sir


----------



## Icehouse (Oct 27, 2014)

big t double said:


> Ok I'm stupid...would you mind explaining to a slowpoke such as myself how intake height would affect compression. I wish there was a head scratcher emotion-o-con.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 27, 2014)

The PlumFund account has been set up.
Just waiting on bank account confirmation.
Should be 2-3 days

We will be running this until December 20th, 2014


----------



## LegDeLimber (Oct 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> My right hand hurts like hell Duane.


 perhaps a subtle, early warning of those $300 hand pieces getting closer to failure?
Tiny little vibs from bearings getting rough or teeth mesh getting looser 
would add to how much the nerves light up from running them.

Any chance that you notice more fatigue, tingles, burning sensation
as they get closer to failure?


----------



## LegDeLimber (Oct 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Like a oversized MS461.....


I'm having the same "strato charged my a.." thoughts.
But did you guys ever decide what that lil athletic cup looking thing bolted onto the intake side of the cases actually does? 

forgive me if i've missed a definitive thread about it, elsewhere.


----------



## Four Paws (Oct 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> 85 is where the 661 is at after machine work.......and without touching a burr to the port. I like to see about 40 degrees of primary compression. The 661 ends up with 35.


 
So, Randy, for the sake of discussion... Based on your post above, I am inferring that you felt your desired blowdown was more important than achieving primary compression of 40 degrees? This is good at illustrating there are always trade-offs and compromises when building any engine, be it a single cylinder 2 stroke, or a big-block V8.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2014)

A certain blowdown number was not my primary goal. Precise exhaust, and transfer opening points are far more important in my opinion than blowdown. 

This engine has a very small crankcase. Bore size has been increased to 56mm, so it has a shorter stroke than a 660. All that sort of stuff changes port timing considerations. 

On a two port engine (like a MS660) we can get the transfers up as high as 114 degrees ATDC before the engine starts getting peaky. I think that is because the transfers are wide open and slow flowing.......sorta lazy if you can picture that. They need to open sooner so they have time to get the mixture moving.....

On the Dolmar 7900 the transfer opening point has to be much lower. That engine has a very tight crankcase, and very small, high velocity transfer tunnels. Port a 7900 like a MS660.......and you've built a turd. 

Blowdown time isn't really something I think much about.

Here's another thing to ponder........

The 562XP has about 10 degrees of blowdown......


----------



## William Balaska (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice build for a good cause. Just one question about the 661 after its been built will it pull on a stock 395xp. Love my stihl but I learned a lesson when I bought a 395 it's just plain nastier than the 660. I like your lathe set up I have an atlas with a four jaw chuck seeing your mount gives me some motivation.


----------



## UnforsakenGhost (Oct 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> A certain blowdown number was not my primary goal. Precise exhaust, and transfer opening points are far more important in my opinion than blowdown.
> 
> This engine has a very small crankcase. Bore size has been increased to 56mm, so it has a shorter stroke than a 660. All that sort of stuff changes port timing considerations.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what that means, I guess that's why people send their stuff to you lol


----------



## banana boat (Nov 1, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> The PlumFund account has been set up.
> Just waiting on bank account confirmation.
> Should be 2-3 days
> 
> We will be running this until December 20th, 2014



I want to buy tickets...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 1, 2014)

Sweet, nice job Randy.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 1, 2014)

Randy, you are one good dude.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 1, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Randy, you are one good dude.


That's an understatement !!!


----------



## wap13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Tickets. I want some.


----------



## Magnum783 (Nov 2, 2014)

I do too how do I buy some must have a shot at this


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 2, 2014)

Magnum783 said:


> I do too how do I buy some must have a shot at this



Guys we will post a link when we get the account all set up.
It is in the works. I'll update when I know more to tell.


Stephen


----------



## David (saltas) (Nov 4, 2014)

bump


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> A certain blowdown number was not my primary goal. Precise exhaust, and transfer opening points are far more important in my opinion than blowdown.
> 
> This engine has a very small crankcase. Bore size has been increased to 56mm, so it has a shorter stroke than a 660. All that sort of stuff changes port timing considerations.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I'm picking up what your laying down,,, Ala the MS461 the 661 has the crankcase stuffers to help with building/boosting more intake charge velocity that gives these new saws better performance right @ stock form,,, even with the shorter stroke and barely smaller displacement. unless I have it inverted???
and then you go creating more bannana stuffing places and flow angle enhancement... wowzer


----------



## Beer Gut (Nov 4, 2014)

A little late but awesome thread. Cool pics


----------



## UnforsakenGhost (Nov 4, 2014)

RiverRat2 said:


> Yeah I'm picking up what your laying down,,, Ala the MS461 the 661 has the crankcase stuffers to help with building/boosting more intake charge velocity that gives these new saws better performance right @ stock form,,, even with the shorter stroke and barely smaller displacement. unless I have it inverted???
> and then you go creating more bannana stuffing places and flow angle enhancement... wowzer


 His nickname is monkey mind, so banana holder make sense


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 5, 2014)

https://www.youcaring.com/help-a-ne...orial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288/donate#wp

Ok here it is, 10.00 donation, add username.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 5, 2014)

Above link works from my IPad does it work from someone with a PC?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 5, 2014)

Same as past, when your name drawn you get choice out of items left.

I'll post a few pics in the morning of some donated items.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep.....it's working here.


----------



## Highdesignfool (Nov 5, 2014)

Works on my iPad too


----------



## Icehouse (Nov 5, 2014)

Donation went through fine.


----------



## banana boat (Nov 6, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> https://www.youcaring.com/help-a-ne...orial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288/donate#wp
> 
> Ok here it is, 10.00 donation, add username.



Ok so i donated, I looked everywhere and there was no place to add my user name. I did enter my email where it said email hope this works.

Oh and "Phil Fortsch Memorial "I have a potty mouth"" I always thought ""I have a potty mouth"" ment something bad lol


----------



## Stihlman441 (Nov 6, 2014)

Donation done 10 tickets put user name in fundraiser message part..


----------



## VinceGU05 (Nov 6, 2014)

nearly 1/10 of the way to the goal in 5 hrs!! at this rate we'll get there in 2 days


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 6, 2014)

Stihl





36" Stihl










16" 325 .050 Stihl.

























All the Stihl manuals go as one choice, kind of want that one myself.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 6, 2014)

There are a couple more donations, waiting on pics.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 6, 2014)

banana boat said:


> Ok so i donated, I looked everywhere and there was no place to add my user name. I did enter my email where it said email hope this works.
> 
> Oh and "Phil Fortsch Memorial "I have a potty mouth"" I always thought ""I have a potty mouth"" ment something bad lol



PM me username and real name. We will fix that.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 6, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> nearly 1/10 of the way to the goal in 5 hrs!! at this rate we'll get there in 2 days


Really I can't see any of that from My Ipad.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 6, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Really I can't see any of that from My Ipad.


Me either.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Nov 6, 2014)

Saw it via the pc.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 6, 2014)

I added a link to the *Donation Site* in the first post of this thread.

Should make it easier to find.

I'll also add one to my Sig.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 6, 2014)

Also.....

When making a donation, please remember to leave a note with your username.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 6, 2014)

Beat me to it Randy


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 6, 2014)

Well yeah.


----------



## Evanrude (Nov 6, 2014)

For those who make donations, you have to go through the payment process before the 'notes' section comes up. Don't worry, you wont miss it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 6, 2014)

A 440 donated by Trx250r180.

this is one of the donations ,pics are very crappy though ,saw has some wear on it ,but it has been a test saw so i have a few hours on it now ,so it has some wear to show for it ,bottom paint is pretty wore off ,top looks pretty nice still ,this is the Meteor hybrid with fingers Randy did a thread on a while back 

thread link on this saw http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...ybrid-with-ported-meteor-cylinder-kit.221217/


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 6, 2014)

That's the PHIHL 440 !!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 6, 2014)

That saw was used a test mule for the Meteor cylinder kit.

Brian has ran it quite a lot. We went back in and added finger ports.......then Brian ran it some more.

I'd say it has proven that the Meteor top end (provided by WeedeaterMan) will run good......and last.


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 6, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> https://www.youcaring.com/help-a-ne...orial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288/donate#wp
> 
> Ok here it is, 10.00 donation, add username.


I just got in ................. now the wait !


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 6, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Steven, there are bonus tickets for buying more than one at a time right?
> 
> Could you tell us about that please?



There is now.

1-$10
3-$20
10-$50
25-$100
70-$200
250-$500




The Raffle is up and working now.
https://www.youcaring.com/help-a-ne...orial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288/donate#wp


----------



## sld961 (Nov 6, 2014)

Can someone add all of the pertinent information to the first post? The complete list of prizes, the prices for multiple tickets, etc?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 6, 2014)

sld961 said:


> Can someone add all of the pertinent information to the first post? The complete list of prizes, the prices for multiple tickets, etc?



That list is still growing waiting on a few more saw pics now.


The Raffle is up and working now.
https://www.youcaring.com/help-a-ne...orial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288/donate#wp


----------



## watsonr (Nov 6, 2014)

went to the site and added the amount... then nothing. Anybody tell me what I'm doing wrong, maybe its my settings, couldn't find the button to pay.


----------



## sld961 (Nov 6, 2014)

I have friends that would like to donate/participate in the raffle that aren't members of a forum. Should they just put my username with some suffix?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 6, 2014)

watsonr said:


> went to the site and added the amount... then nothing. Anybody tell me what I'm doing wrong, maybe its my settings, couldn't find the button to pay.



I seen a give now button, then it asked $ amount then a pay button.


The Raffle is up and working now.
https://www.youcaring.com/help-a-ne...orial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288/donate#wp


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 6, 2014)

sld961 said:


> I have friends that would like to donate/participate in the raffle that aren't members of a forum. Should they just put my username with some suffix?



Ok, how about their real name your user name? I'll let Jeremy know. If your user name is drawn with the other real name we and you will know. 

Have them put that in the note section.

The Raffle is up and working now.
https://www.youcaring.com/help-a-ne...orial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288/donate#wp


----------



## watsonr (Nov 6, 2014)

thanks, I'll try from home.


----------



## sld961 (Nov 6, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok, how about their real name your user name? I'll let Jeremy know. If your user name is drawn with the other real name we and you will know.
> 
> Have them put that in the note section.
> 
> ...


Sounds good.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 6, 2014)

Steven......if you want to, just start a new thread for this. 

That way you can edit the first post......


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 6, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Steven......if you want to, just start a new thread for this.
> 
> That way you can edit the first post......


Let me get all the pics I'm waiting on in first. Expecting more today, just got to get out to the shop and take them. LOL


The Raffle is up and working now.
https://www.youcaring.com/help-a-ne...orial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288/donate#wp


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey. 

I know how much work this is. 

Thanks for stepping up and taking care of it.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Nov 6, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> There is now.
> 
> 1-$10
> 3-$20
> ...



It wasn't before this post?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 6, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> It wasn't before this post?



Yes it will be we just didn't know it.


The Raffle is up and working now.
https://www.youcaring.com/help-a-ne...orial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288/donate#wp


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 6, 2014)

Aw, heck. I think i did it right. Lucky for us, Mr. Dodgegeek's email is the same as his handle....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 6, 2014)

I gotcha Sarah


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 7, 2014)

Im in more later.


----------



## nixon (Nov 7, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> https://www.youcaring.com/help-a-ne...orial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288/donate#wp
> 
> Ok here it is, 10.00 donation, add username.


I'm in . Hope it helps at least a little bit . 
John


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 7, 2014)

I'll be in just as soon as my S.S. check comes, or I find out where the wife hides her credit card, which ever comes first.


----------



## watsonr (Nov 7, 2014)

Mines been added, hope it helps.


----------



## Venomvpr900 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm in, hits to close to home to not help out! God bless


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 8, 2014)

Echoshawn is putting this 4000 in not running, but he said feels ok when you pull it over. I found my choice. LOL



The Raffle is up and working now.
https://www.youcaring.com/help-a-ne...orial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288/donate#wp


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 8, 2014)

Working today but had to take time to post this one.


The Raffle is up and working now.
https://www.youcaring.com/help-a-ne...orial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288/donate#wp


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 9, 2014)

I'll do some of the post and raffle items compiling tomorrow. Not working tomorrow. 


The Raffle is up and working now.
https://www.youcaring.com/help-a-ne...orial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288/donate#wp


----------



## Philbert (Nov 9, 2014)

Who put that Mercedes in the drawing? Just curious.

Philbert


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 9, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Who put that Mercedes in the drawing? Just curious.
> 
> Philbert


That would be Bryan


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 10, 2014)

Donation entered. .

So all of these items are up in the same raffle?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 10, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Donation entered. .
> 
> So all of these items are up in the same raffle?


Yes and as we get more this becomes a auction and a raffle thread.


The Raffle is up and working now.
https://www.youcaring.com/help-a-ne...orial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288/donate#wp


----------



## Venomvpr900 (Nov 10, 2014)

Where are we at verus our goal?.....did we have a goal?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 10, 2014)

Venomvpr900 said:


> Where are we at verus our goal?.....did we have a goal?


doing well 4000 so far.


The Raffle is up and working now.
https://www.youcaring.com/help-a-ne...orial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288/donate#wp


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 10, 2014)

Bringing the 661 to the last page. 


The Raffle is up and working now.
https://www.youcaring.com/help-a-ne...orial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288/donate#wp


----------



## wap13 (Nov 17, 2014)

Is there a date yet on when the raffle ends? Or have I over looked it?


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 17, 2014)

wap13 said:


> Is there a date yet on when the raffle ends? Or have I over looked it?


December 20th


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 17, 2014)

There is a saw added to this raffle a MS361 from Jason. 










































The Raffle is up and working now.
https://www.youcaring.com/help-a-ne...orial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288/donate#wp


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm off to check the couch and all the cars for change kids piggy bank, going back in I need a 361.


The Raffle is up and working now.
https://www.youcaring.com/help-a-ne...orial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288/donate#wp


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 17, 2014)

It's a sweet saw. Someone will be happy, fo sho.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 17, 2014)

Chuckr, you seem more sane in person, and it was good meeting you at the GTG. Hope U enjoyed runnin the saws!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 17, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Chuckr, you seem more sane in person, and it was good meeting you at the GTG. Hope U enjoyed runnin the saws!


Watch out for him i heard he likes to follow people around while dropping birdseed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump lol

Good cause folks.. Keep it at the top.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 23, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Bump


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 23, 2014)

Jason's 361






My favorite pic.


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 24, 2014)

Some darn fine saws !!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 24, 2014)

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 26, 2014)

Running 028S I'll try to get more pics and a video later saw has a small crack in fuel tank someone fixed before I got it.

1st auction item, just post what your bidding on and how much ends week before the raffle does. You will be buying tickets for the dollar amount you bid, you get saw and tickets.  

I'll set it in $1.00 let everyone in the house bid.

Is running over there as well, so folks help keep the bids current on both sites.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 26, 2014)

Got 100.00 bid over there.


----------



## alphozo (Nov 26, 2014)

donated... bump


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 29, 2014)

Repost, this one is in the raffle.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 29, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> My saws do not have push rods


Well what's that thing attached to the piston then?
Great thread, great pics and very knowledgeable builder. Sorry I didn't follow it from the beginning.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 29, 2014)

That is called a connecting rod, very different! Push rods move the rocker arms which move the valves on a car etc.


----------



## BeatCJ (Nov 29, 2014)

Lowlife lurker, but I'm in. Long way to go to the goal, though.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 30, 2014)

Bippity boppity BUMP


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 30, 2014)

DefinitiveDave;291450 said:


> Please add this to the auction, postage on me in US/Canada (elsewhere we will figure something out), start at a buck, bid it up boys.
> MCCulloch Master Chainsaw Service Manual (about 6" thick and all chainsaw stuff) plus Model 35 original owners manual and Model 35 service manual (both 1957), and a stack of other McCulloch service manuals, IPLs, etc at least another 2" thick.



I got 20.00 on the newest auction.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 30, 2014)

Dss has the books at 50.00


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 30, 2014)

Raffle repost


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 30, 2014)

Here is one of the pics I missed.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 30, 2014)

So is the 661 a separate raffle from all the other saws?


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 30, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> So is the 661 a separate raffle from all the other saws?


I've basically already won the 661, but there are some fine other tidbits upon which to chance u'r workplace remuneration


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 30, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> I've basically already won the 661, but there are some fine other tidbits upon which to chance u'r workplace remuneration



Well, I'm hoping that Adirondackstihl wins the 661..

But the other stuff? I'd like some of that  

Just wondering if they are one and the same.


----------



## sld961 (Nov 30, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Well, I'm hoping that Adirondackstihl wins the 661..
> 
> But the other stuff? I'd like some of that
> 
> Just wondering if they are one and the same.


As I understand it, unless something is identified as an "auction" (like the 028), it is part of the raffle. First winner will get first choice, second winner gets second choice, etc.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 1, 2014)

I got a list of (10) bars in varying lengths and mount styles to add.
Donated by The Cutting Edge!


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 4, 2014)

Donation bump. Unbelievably generous raffle prizes. You guy's deserve a big


----------



## fatboycowen (Dec 6, 2014)

Donated


----------



## les-or-more (Dec 6, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2014)

TTT


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2014)

Win this saw.......It does not have a popup.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 6, 2014)

When does this auction end I forgot all about . boy have I been brain dead lately.
My wife is right . randy that's a sweet saw very nice work. What are the other prizes ? Are the listed all in one spot ? 

Ty
Chris


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 6, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> When does this auction end I forgot all about . boy have I been brain dead lately.
> My wife is right . randy that's a sweet saw very nice work. What are the other prizes ? Are the listed all in one spot ?
> 
> Ty
> Chris





Work Saw Collector said:


> Repost, this one is in the raffle.





Work Saw Collector said:


> Raffle repost


----------



## 166 (Dec 7, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I got a list of (10) bars in varying lengths and mount styles to add.
> Donated by The Cutting Edge!






(2) 24" Dolmar Windsor Speed Tip 3/8 - .050 - CJL/K095 *81DL* (Dolmar 116Si, 120Si, PS-6000i, PS-6800i, PS-6100)
(2) 20" Dolmar Windsor Speed Tip 3/8 .- 050 - DM/D033 72DL (Dolmar 123, 133, 143, 153, 166)
(2) 15" Dolmar Oregon Prolite - .325 - .058 - 64DL - A095 Mount (Dolmar 109, 110, 111, 115, PS-540)
(2) 18" GB Power Tech - .325 - .050 - 72DL - UHL/K095 Mount
(1) 28" Carlton Oregon Power Match - 3/8 - .050 - 93DL- D009 Mount
(1) 36" Carlton Oregon Power Match - 3/8 - .063 - 115DL - D009 Mount


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2014)

Bidding on em or part of the raffle? 

If you are gonna take bids on stuff we might need to do some stuff to get the word out.....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 8, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Bidding on em or part of the raffle?
> 
> If you are gonna take bids on stuff we might need to do some stuff to get the word out.....


I believe they're part of the raffle


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## sld961 (Dec 8, 2014)

I've got $110 on the 028 auction.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2014)

On the auctions it is two Items, my 028S and this. All other items are in the raffle.



DefinitiveDave;291450 said:


> Please add this to the auction, postage on me in US/Canada (elsewhere we will figure something out), start at a buck, bid it up boys.
> MCCulloch Master Chainsaw Service Manual (about 6" thick and all chainsaw stuff) plus Model 35 original owners manual and Model 35 service manual (both 1957), and a stack of other McCulloch service manuals, IPLs, etc at least another 2" thick.



DSS has it at 50.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2014)

There is 13 days left in the raffle.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 8, 2014)

December 15th ending.

Donations will be accepted up til the 20th via the link in my signature


----------



## sld961 (Dec 8, 2014)

When does the auction end?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2014)

sld961 said:


> When does the auction end?


15th


----------



## Greenland South (Dec 8, 2014)

All the best to Phils family. 
Donation made.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2014)

Greenland South said:


> All the best to Phils family.
> Donation made.


Thanks.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm adding these to the raffle. One is L one is XL each one will be one choice.
New never used. I got them from Phil quite a while back.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 8, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Repost, this one is in the raffle.


I want to add a nos carrying tray set to this saw. I have a few on ebay and would love to make this an even cooler prize!

Someone just needs to tell me when and where to send it


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I want to add a nos carrying tray set to this saw. I have a few on ebay and would love to make this an even cooler prize!
> 
> Someone just needs to tell me when and where to send it


Ok thank you, will do.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Dec 8, 2014)

Donation sent.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 8, 2014)

So 


psuiewalsh said:


> Donation sent.


the 1074 case pushed you over the line, huh?


----------



## psuiewalsh (Dec 9, 2014)

Have yet to run a pioneer.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrsdws (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for their generosity....donation sent.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Dec 9, 2014)

Donation sent. My condolences to the family, and wishing the fundraiser a huge success.


----------



## wynndaddy (Dec 9, 2014)

Donation sent for good cause . You guys are really generous for doing this .


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 11, 2014)

Couple new pics of the 032.


----------



## Fire8 (Dec 11, 2014)

Sent my donation in two weeks ago for a good cause


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Dec 12, 2014)

If like to give a high five to everybody that made this happen. Awesome job people! This really is an amazing community. I'm humbled each time I read through the new contributions.

That said, there's still a good ways to go to reach the goal. Rather than point out the obvious, I'll ask everyone that's donated to dig deep and consider the cause... If its practical, double down so we exceed the goal. I'm doubling my initial donation in hopes others will do the same. Thanks to everyone that contributed!

Lets bump this thread TTT and push it towards the goal! Down to the wire folks.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm in for 50$ the boy's at smittybilt saws miss you big guy. RIP Phil


----------



## stihlx8 (Dec 12, 2014)

Just doubled up. Love them shirts need extra fat though.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 12, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I'm in for 50$ the boy's at smittybilt saws miss you big guy. RIP Phil


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 13, 2014)

It's great to see those pictures again. They remind me of the good time we had with you guys at the gtgs. I need to take more pictures


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok the two auctions end Monday Morning 9am. That will give winning bidder time to pay out buying tickets. 

Recap 028 is at 110
Mac books 50.00


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 13, 2014)

GCJenks204 said:


> I'll go $120 on the 028.



From other site.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Dec 13, 2014)

Donation made.
Very sorry for your loss.
Dan


----------



## Ymountainman (Dec 13, 2014)

Donation Made Too, Buncha good guys on here, Thanks!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 13, 2014)

166 said:


> View attachment 385008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a reminder post.


----------



## 166 (Dec 13, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just a reminder post.



For the 36" bar I'll swap out to the Stihl mount if requested.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 13, 2014)

166 said:


> For the 36" bar I'll swap out to the Stihl mount if requested.
> 
> View attachment 386473


Cool thanks.


----------



## 166 (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## 166 (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## MustangMike (Dec 13, 2014)

And U know that is Lee, even though him U can't see,

and Bret be explaninin, an't no one is complainin,

and Phil just looks on, tough to believe he is gone ...

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Dec 14, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 14, 2014)

When was this GTG he went to? Doesn't really matter just woundering. From all the pics it looked like a great GTG.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> When was this GTG he went to? Doesn't really matter just woundering. From all the pics it looked like a great GTG.



Some are from 2013 and others from 2014. Both are at the Upstate NY GTG at The Cutting Edge in Greenwich, NY.

The pics above where he is helping Lee and fondling the Mac was 2013.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 14, 2014)

For those who may have missed it, the Phil MS661 Raffle also has an auction component where the winner of the auction also gets his auction price in entrys to the raffle as well.
There is a nice 028 Super and also this set of Mac literature. Auction ends Monday morning at 9Am, so if you are inclined, bid it up boys, it is for a good cause.
DDave


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 14, 2014)

I quoted and cross posted over there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 14, 2014)

AKDoug has the books @ 75.00


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm down for $75 on the books...also posted over there.


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 14, 2014)

Simul-post


----------



## cityboy172 (Dec 14, 2014)

In.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 14, 2014)

Dave has 150 on 028S


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 14, 2014)

DSS has 100.00 on the books.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 15, 2014)

19 minutes left on both auctions.


----------



## sld961 (Dec 15, 2014)

160 on 028s


----------



## sld961 (Dec 15, 2014)

1 min ... anybody going to snipe the 028s?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 15, 2014)

sld961 said:


> 1 min ... anybody going to snipe the 028s?


Now thats funny.


----------



## sld961 (Dec 15, 2014)

sld961 said:


> 1 min ... anybody going to snipe the 028s?


Guess not. WooHoo.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 15, 2014)

sld961 said:


> Guess not. WooHoo.


Cool PM me the mailing info.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 15, 2014)

And DSS (cow) got the Mac Books.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 15, 2014)

Now back to the raffle, it will end 5PM central time on the 20th. I'll try to repost all pics today.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 15, 2014)

Thats not all of them, got to go work for a few.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 15, 2014)

Bump for those hunting it.


----------



## morewood (Dec 15, 2014)

I think I just donated $50. 

Shea


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 15, 2014)

Ding dang it... I was sleeping and lost out on the books... damn time zones anyway


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 15, 2014)

ttt


----------



## Rudolf73 (Dec 15, 2014)

Just sent some donations, better late than never


----------



## 166 (Dec 16, 2014)

Lets try something to stir up more donations.

I have 4 of these clutch covers that fit the PS-6400 - PS-7910 Dolmars.
I'll send one of these out for every separate donation of $60. Just put your info in along with the donation.

http://www.youcaring.com/help-a-neighbor/phil-fortsch-memorial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288


----------



## 166 (Dec 16, 2014)

Here are 5 chains for $25 Each shipped.

Dolmar part number Oregon 72LP 92DL - 3/8 - .050 these do not say Oregon or Dolmar on the chain itself but is manufactured by Oregon.

I'll send one of these out for every separate donation of $25. Just put your info in along with the donation.

http://www.youcaring.com/help-a-neighbor/phil-fortsch-memorial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 16, 2014)

OK I messed up and forgot two items, from Randy. One is a 034 runner, other is a 028S that saw tied for first at Wiggs' 028 buildoff GTG. More later.


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 16, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> OK I messed up and forgot two items, from Randy. One is a 034 runner, other is a 028S that saw tied for first at Wiggs' 028 buildoff GTG. More later.


 
Is the 028S an auction or a raffle item?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 16, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> Is the 028S an auction or a raffle item?


This newest 028S is raffle, all remaining items are raffle. The auctions are over and I won't start another in this thread.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 16, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> This newest 028S is raffle, all remaining items are raffle. The auctions are over and I won't start another in this thread.


He will get me some pics tonight of those saws.


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 16, 2014)

Much too nice a thread to be on page 2. Bump for an honorable cause.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 16, 2014)

A message from Robin his wife.
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...Wife.......and-"I have a potty mouth".268522/


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 17, 2014)

TTT


----------



## 166 (Dec 17, 2014)

Only a couple days left and the total is a little under $8,000!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Dec 18, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 19, 2014)

Guys we are at 8,355 this morning. Today and tomorrow night is all that is left. I'm out of the loop until late tonight.


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 19, 2014)

Donation bump.


----------



## 166 (Dec 19, 2014)

Getting close to the $10,000 goal!


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 19, 2014)

just made mine too help get a little closer.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank You to everyone making this happen!!!


----------



## cityboy172 (Dec 19, 2014)

That escalated quickly.


----------



## troylee (Dec 19, 2014)

166 said:


> Getting close to the $10,000 goal!
> 
> View attachment 388023


The page I went to wasn't like this at all?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 19, 2014)

troylee said:


> The page I went to wasn't like this at all?


Where did you go? The link in the fist post of this thread is the same site just a different look.

https://www.youcaring.com/help-a-ne...orial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288/donate#wp

http://www.youcaring.com/help-a-neighbor/phil-fortsch-memorial-"I have a potty mouth"/258288


----------



## troylee (Dec 19, 2014)

First post.....it was similar, just no picture or totals


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 19, 2014)

troylee said:


> First post.....it was similar, just no picture or totals



Try the second link that is the one I check on every day.


----------



## troylee (Dec 19, 2014)

already donated at the first one


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 19, 2014)

troylee said:


> already donated at the first one


I didn't mean to donate again I meant if you want to see the progress as we go.


----------



## troylee (Dec 19, 2014)

LOL.....gotcha


----------



## 166 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 19, 2014)

To those making donations, you MUST leave your forum username if you wish to be entered into the drawing.
Otherwise you show up as anonymous and I have no way to tell who you are.


----------



## troylee (Dec 19, 2014)

Didnt know that.....


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> To those making donations, you MUST leave your forum username if you wish to be entered into the drawing.
> Otherwise you show up as anonymous and I have no way to tell who you are.


Where? In the comment section? I guess my donation was anonymous then!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 19, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Where? In the comment section? I guess my donation was anonymous then!


Yes
But I recognized your email addy.
You're safe.

For the others, if you didn't leave a username I can look you up if you know the date and the amount


----------



## troylee (Dec 19, 2014)

[email protected]. ...20 bucks......826 pm central time


----------



## troylee (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you and sorry for the extra work


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't plan on winning... I would've donated anyways.


----------



## troylee (Dec 19, 2014)

I forgot all about it, as I spend all my time in the firewood section now


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 19, 2014)

troylee said:


> [email protected]. ...20 bucks......826 pm central time


We'll make sure to include you.

Steve (WSC)....you catch this?


----------



## troylee (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you....that was tonight (friday) but email says Saturday.


----------



## big t double (Dec 19, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Yes
> But I recognized your email addy.
> You're safe.
> 
> For the others, if you didn't leave a username I can look you up if you know the date and the amount


Easier to pm you?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 20, 2014)

big t double said:


> Easier to pm you?


PM Worksawcollector.
I will be away from Internet most of the day tomorrow. Christmas at the inlaws.
Got some traveling to do


----------



## RedFir Down (Dec 20, 2014)

In before the lock!

Thanks to all that have devoted a lot of time and hard work for a good cause!

My condolences to all of Phil's friends and family!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)

big t double said:


> Easier to pm you?


PM sent.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)

$9,095.00 we are getting close guys. Still ends 5 central time as far as I know.


----------



## Lootbug (Dec 20, 2014)

In for $60. Morning bump. This is at $9155, we're getting close to the $10,000 goal folks! Let's push it there on the last day!


----------



## aarolar (Dec 20, 2014)

If I donated once and I donate again how does that work out?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)

I may not have time later so I want to get this post out of the way. First off I'll say thanks to all that donated you all done great. I also want to thank all that donated the items that made it all possable. In the end we helped Robin and thats what we were after. I think I can say Phil would have been proud of us. 
This is a huge raffle, it will take time to find all the winners not just AS, SH, Facebook, and other social media sites. There is over 200 shares on the donation page. If you donated a item it would help me if all you guys contact the winner and handle it. If you know the winners help contact them to move this along faster. I guess that was long winded enough.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)

aarolar said:


> If I donated once and I donate again how does that work out?


Just betters your chance, and help the cause.

In easiest terms I have a spread sheet some have one row with their name others have 500 rows. a random number generator picks the winners.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)

Ok I am making a change, we think the fundraiser site runs till midnight tonight so we will end it then. I will update the spreadsheet tonight and in the morning and draw in the morning 9ish central (my time).


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 20, 2014)

Another 75.00 bump gotta get it over 10000.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)

Here is something to listen to while we wait for it to hit 10,000.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm here now.


----------



## BeatCJ (Dec 20, 2014)

Only $560 to goal.


----------



## 166 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## GCJenks204 (Dec 20, 2014)

In for a second $50.

Let's get this over the top before the end of the day.


----------



## 166 (Dec 20, 2014)

M$460 to go


----------



## beermeatguns (Dec 20, 2014)

Just added $50 to the pot.
$410 left to go.


----------



## 166 (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a feeling that the youcare fundraiser will end at GMT Time which is 5 hours ahead of eastern time zone.

So it may end at 7:00 PM Eastern time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)

166 said:


> I have a feeling that the youcare fundraiser will end at GMT Time which is 5 hours ahead of eastern time zone.
> 
> So it may end at 7:00 PM Eastern time.



Ok thanks, I wish it told when it ended.


----------



## 166 (Dec 20, 2014)

M$290 to go

50 minutes left?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)

Yee Ha.


----------



## mbergeon (Dec 20, 2014)

Up to $9,810


----------



## 166 (Dec 20, 2014)

$190 to go! And 25 minutes?


----------



## 166 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)

9,850.00


----------



## Joe Kidd (Dec 20, 2014)

$40 more towards the goal.


----------



## 166 (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks like it runs through Sunday night at 7PM eastern.

It switched from "1 Day Left" to "Ends in a day" 6 minutes ago.

So there is just under 24 hours to hit the $10,000 goal.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)

I know you guys have had to have heard this before, is that all it can rise?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)

166 said:


> Looks like it runs through Sunday night at 7PM eastern.
> 
> It switched from "1 Day Left" to "Ends in a day" 6 minutes ago.
> 
> So there is just under 24 hours to hit the $10,000 goal.



It is odd, logging in it says the 20th. One day left, but today is the 20th.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)

9,960.00


----------



## 166 (Dec 20, 2014)

Here's a bonus!

Whoever pushes the total to $10,000 I will send a free 72LGX072 or 73LGX072 chain to.


----------



## 166 (Dec 20, 2014)

*$10,010!!!!*


----------



## 166 (Dec 20, 2014)

Whoever sent the $50 Anonymous donation send me a PM with your name and address.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 20, 2014)

Now we need a 20% bonus!!!!


----------



## Rudedog (Dec 20, 2014)

That should do it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)

166 said:


> Here's a bonus!
> 
> Whoever pushes the total to $10,000 I will send a free 72LGX072 or 73LGX072 chain to.


Done but keep the chain.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks like a few jumped, dam thing wouldn't take my old card had to put a new card in. LOL


----------



## hyerzach (Dec 20, 2014)

Second donation for a great cause


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)

166 said:


> Whoever sent the $50 Anonymous donation send me a PM with your name and address.


That wasn't me.


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 20, 2014)

Heck yea


----------



## Paragon Builder (Dec 20, 2014)

This is a huge accomplishment! All who have participated should be proud to have helped a family who has suffered a terrible loss. 
But hey who says we can't make it $11,000????
I'll keep it going, donating another $50.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)

I am going to wait till morning to export from the youcaring site to my spreadsheet.


----------



## 166 (Dec 20, 2014)

I believe hyerzach is the winner of the chain!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 20, 2014)

Added another 20 to help.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 20, 2014)

added $50


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## LowVolt (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 20, 2014)

All you can say is WOW! This is one hell of a place.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2014)

Laslabjohn said:


> All you can say is WOW! This is one hell of a place.



Yep they can really come together once in a while.


----------



## ncpete (Dec 20, 2014)

$10290 now. WOW!


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 20, 2014)

Laslabjohn said:


> All you can say is WOW! This is one hell of a place.


This is one hell of a place, but so are the other web forums that supported this.


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 20, 2014)

yes sir i agree.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome is the word.


----------



## 166 (Dec 20, 2014)

It's counting down the hours now.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

Cool so it is finally telling when it ends we will just let it run out, you guys might want to be around the site late this evening.


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 21, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool so it is finally telling when it ends we will just let it run out, you guys might want to be around the site late this evening.



What time are you planning on getting started ?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> What time are you planning on getting started ?



Partly guessing, maybe take me a hour to update the donations in the spreadsheet 7PM central.


----------



## Venomvpr900 (Dec 21, 2014)

Great job everyone. Lets keep it going and finish strong!


----------



## ncpete (Dec 21, 2014)

and $10440 now. such a fantastic gesture from so many of us here, and the other sites, which shall, of course remain unnamed.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 21, 2014)

No reason for that crap either.......that sort of censorship is the reason that many of our older member have left.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 21, 2014)

In at the end. Thanks for doing this guys...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

Spreadsheet is current to the donations so far, I am trying to stay caught up so this will go as easy as possable.


----------



## 166 (Dec 21, 2014)

1 Hour and 36 minutes to go.

$86 more would get the total to $10,661!


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Dec 21, 2014)

is a donation anonymous unless we leave a message?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

EvilRoySlade said:


> is a donation anonymous unless we leave a message?


No it is anonymous if you click on that.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

EvilRoySlade said:


> is a donation anonymous unless we leave a message?


PM me real name and amount if there is a problem.


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Dec 21, 2014)

I think I'm good. Besides the giving part is most important. 
Thanks


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2014)

What an amazing fund drive! Way to go guys.


----------



## ncpete (Dec 21, 2014)

With 56 minutes to go, $36 more would make the total $10661 - which would be neat, I guess.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

Late admission this is from Phil's sister Heidi, you wont get this at walmart. 
Oh! Each of my yarns has names.... This is "Supermassive Black Hole"
Details on the yarn! 2 skeins. A total of approx 240 yards. "Art yarn" bulky weight, thick and thin spun. It contains cheviot wool, Wensleydale lamb locks and vintage tinsel. I kettle dye my fiber and hand spin the yarns! Value of the 2 skeins is $60. My business name is Brown Dog Fiber Arts Studio!






















Edit: this will be one choice.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

I hope I can Find someone to make me a new hat with it. Hint Hint she knows who I'm talking to.


----------



## showrguy (Dec 21, 2014)

i just added 50.00 for the cause..


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Dec 21, 2014)

Hope I wasn't too late.....just got in. Thought it was going another day.


Edit....good deal. 5 min left!


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Dec 21, 2014)

showrguy said:


> i just added 50.00 for the cause..


You beat me to 10661. 
Oh well I tried with $36 but


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Hope I wasn't too late.....just got in. Thought it was going another day.
> 
> 
> Edit....good deal. 5 min left!


No your good.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

Ok its over now 10,751.00 I couldn't be any happier. I'm off to update my spreadsheet be back soon.


----------



## ncpete (Dec 21, 2014)

looks like $10751 was the final total? I know that will be appreciated!


----------



## showrguy (Dec 21, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok its over now 10,751.00 I couldn't be any happier. I'm off to update my spreadsheet be back soon.


that's frikkin awesome !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2014)

This is the biggest fund raiser this community has ever participated in! Kudos to all who helped put it together and run it. That's no small task!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

Random number list generator






Here is the first winner.





Sld961 its your first choice.


----------



## troylee (Dec 21, 2014)

Having been on forums since the early days, it just blows me away how this group responds to its members.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 21, 2014)

Great work guys I know Phil is smiling down.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

Number 2 no user name, I'll send a email if no responce.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

Number 3 Icehouse.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

Now I'm off to see if I can contact these people.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 21, 2014)

(This is like being in the NFL draft . . . sort of. . . .)

Philbert


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 21, 2014)

I'll send Vince an email.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

Philbert said:


> (This is like being in the NFL draft . . . sort of. . . .)
> 
> Philbert


- the big money, and fame. LOL


----------



## sld961 (Dec 21, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Random number list generator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...let's see. I guess I'll take the 661! 

Thanks for putting this together. I pray that this donation helps Phil's family and that they eventually find some peace. God bless.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

sld961 said:


> Hmm...let's see. I guess I'll take the 661!
> 
> Thanks for putting this together. I pray that this donation helps Phil's family and that they eventually find some peace. God bless.


PM Randy Mastermind all your info and you guys work shipping out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

sld961 said:


> Hmm...let's see. I guess I'll take the 661!
> 
> Thanks for putting this together. I pray that this donation helps Phil's family and that they eventually find some peace. God bless.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 21, 2014)

sld961 said:


> Hmm...let's see. I guess I'll take the 661!
> 
> Thanks for putting this together. I pray that this donation helps Phil's family and that they eventually find some peace. God bless.



Call me. I wanna talk smack to you for winning muh saw.


----------



## wynndaddy (Dec 21, 2014)

Congrats to sld961 , getting a heck'ava saw .


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

To all the pic add the Yarn from heidi, a 028 modded and 036 From Randy B


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

the 661 is gone.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 21, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Number 2 no user name, I'll send a email if no responce.



tis me!! woohoo


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

It's your choice 661 is gone.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 21, 2014)

i'll take the shirts please. nearly got the top prize.  
thanks for organizing this massive fund raiser. phil's wife will have a bloody fantastic memory forever from his mates. well done everyone!


----------



## Freehand (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> i'll take the shirts please. nearly got the top prize.
> thanks for organizing this massive fund raiser. phil's wife will have a bloody fantastic memory forever from his mates. well done everyone!



Ok thats me, I have those here with me. PM me the mailing info.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

661 and TIL shirts are gone, next up Icehouse.


----------



## Icehouse (Dec 21, 2014)

I would be more than appreciative to except the ms 440. Again I want to thank all you guys that did all the work on this thing. I never had a shelf Queen but I think I do now, will always remember all that's been done. Thank You Chris.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

Ok 661,shirts, 440 are gone.
Newtostihl it all you now.


----------



## NewToStihl (Dec 21, 2014)

I'll gratefully accept the MS361. I genuinely appreciate all of the organizers and the kind folks who made the gracious donations.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

661,shirts,440,361 are gone Tim Kohler your up.


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 21, 2014)

Can you jog my memory, whats left?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

dieselfitter said:


> Can you jog my memory, whats left?




Stihl 032
Misc. Dolmar/Carlton/GB bars (individual choices)
NIB Pioneer 1074
20" Oregon bar, Stihl mount
36" Sugi Hara bar, Stihl mount
Stihl Manual lot
Poulan 4000 Countervibe
16" GB bar, Stihl mount
Stihl 028 Modded
Stihl 036
Yarn Bundle

I think this is it.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 21, 2014)

dieselfitter said:


> Can you jog my memory, whats left?


(See Post #472)

Philbert


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 21, 2014)

I'll take the NIB Pioneer 1074. Thanks guys. All the best to Phil's family.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

Ok unforsakenghost is up


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

PM sent to him and a email to the next one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

I'll quit till we hear from them.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

Stihl 032
Misc. Dolmar/Carlton/GB bars (individual choices)
20" Oregon bar, Stihl mount
36" Sugi Hara bar, Stihl mount
Stihl Manual lot
Poulan 4000 Countervibe
16" GB bar, Stihl mount
Stihl 028 Modded
Stihl 036
Yarn Bundle


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

Chose from the text list.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

661,shirts,440,361,1074 are all gone.


----------



## UnforsakenGhost (Dec 21, 2014)

I'll take the 036 stihl


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

UnforsakenGhost said:


> I'll take the 036 stihl


That saw is a good choice. I'll pm shortly.


----------



## UnforsakenGhost (Dec 21, 2014)

OK thanks, I really had no intention of watching this tonight, to be honest I just donated to help out as I know how hard things can be, truly a great group of people here,


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

PM sent.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2014)

Have a email to the next person(listed as a family), after that it is Kuhndog then Thomas1.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 21, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Have a email to the next person(listed as a family), after that it is Kuhndog then Thomas1.



Thomas1 is banned here thank goodness.


----------



## UnforsakenGhost (Dec 21, 2014)

Pm sent (I think anyway) my tablet is hard to work on this site


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Thomas1 is banned here thank goodness.



Why would such a nice guy like that be banned?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

Kuhndog your up.

Edit: I had sent a PM.


----------



## kuhndog (Dec 22, 2014)

#3-Oregon bar .Thanks much and let me know what to do.Happy Holiday's everyone.David


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

kuhndog said:


> #3-Oregon bar .Thanks much and let me know what to do.Happy Holiday's everyone.David


You should get a PM from him shortly.

Thomas1 is up


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

Fatboycowen your next. then its me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

Thomas took the Stihl book package. 
PM sent to fatboycowen


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> Why would such a nice guy like that be banned?


Only a Genius would know


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

Stihl 032
Misc. Dolmar/Carlton/GB bars (individual choices)
36" Sugi Hara bar, Stihl mount
Poulan 4000 Countervibe
16" GB bar, Stihl mount
Stihl 028 Modded
Yarn Bundle

I think this is where we are at.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

Misc. Dolmar/Carlton/GB bars (individual choices)
36" Sugi Hara bar, Stihl mount
Poulan 4000 Countervibe
16" GB bar, Stihl mount
Stihl 028 Modded


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

There I think that is all fixed.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

So its

Nancy
JeepFZ450
Laslabjohn
Cliff Ragan


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm glad you won something.

You were my #2 choice for winning 

Thank You Again for heading this Up


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Thomas1 is banned here thank goodness.


One little mishap in the wave pool ,and banned for life ,jeesh


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 22, 2014)

I vote we start a "Get Our T1 Back" petition.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I vote we start a "Get Our T1 Back" petition.


Got a link to the thread?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 22, 2014)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-get-thomas1-back-thread.268868/


----------



## BeatCJ (Dec 22, 2014)

sld961 said:


> Hmm...let's see. I guess I'll take the 661!
> 
> Thanks for putting this together. I pray that this donation helps Phil's family and that they eventually find some peace. God bless.


This is so cool.

What are you going to do with the saw, keep it in the box or use it?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 22, 2014)

Let me know where I'm at in line


----------



## 166 (Dec 22, 2014)

Just a reminder that Carlton (Oregon Power Match) 36" bar I can do in a Stihl mount as well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

Fatboycowen took the 032.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

I'll take Heidi's yarn.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

Typhke took a pass


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

Now it's aunt Nancy, off to find out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

Misc. Dolmar/Carlton/GB bars (individual choices)
36" Sugi Hara bar, Stihl mount
Poulan 4000 Countervibe
16" GB bar, Stihl mount
Stihl 028 Modded


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 23, 2014)

bump......


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 23, 2014)

Double bump[emoji109] [emoji109]


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 23, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Double bump[emoji109] [emoji109]


Skipping Aunt Nancy, it is all you now.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 23, 2014)

I will take the 36 inch sugi Stihl mount thanks so much


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 23, 2014)

Laslabjohn your up.


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 23, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Laslabjohn your up.


I will take the 028. Thank you all


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 23, 2014)

Ok Man thanks, PM Barneyrb on that saw.


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 23, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok Man thanks, PM Barneyrb on that saw.





Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok Man thanks, PM Barneyrb on that saw.


thank you sir!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 23, 2014)

Laslabjohn said:


> thank you sir!


I seen that saw run in KY GTG this fall, it won't disapoint.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 23, 2014)

Cliff Ragan is up (sent a email)
then Dolmar166
then Showerguy


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 23, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I seen that saw run in KY GTG this fall, it won't disapoint.


I'm looking forward too it. Thank you for your hard work.


----------



## 166 (Dec 23, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cliff Ragan is up (sent a email)
> then Dolmar166
> then Showerguy



I'll pass

So you can pull another name for my spot!


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 23, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I will take the 36 inch sugi Stihl mount thanks so much



PM sent.

Ship To information received.

Bar headed to NY.

Congratulations, thanks for donating, and Happy Holidays.


----------



## 166 (Dec 23, 2014)

Working on my giveaways for donations I offered.

So far I have:
Icehouse - 72LP92DL Chain (Shipped 12/17)
Cgraham1 - 7900 Clutch Cover (Shipped 12/23)
Uncle Rico - 7900 Clutch Cover (Shipped 12/23)
LootBug - 7900 Clutch Cover (Shipped 12/23)
Hyerzach - 72LGX072G Chain (Shipped 12/23)
Rudedog - 21LP066G Chain (Shipping Friday 12/26)
Did I miss anyone?


----------



## showrguy (Dec 23, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cliff Ragan is up (sent a email)
> then Dolmar166
> then Showerguy


is that me ??
cause my showrguy don't have an 'e' in it...
what's left ??


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 23, 2014)

showrguy said:


> is that me ??
> cause my showrguy don't have an 'e' in it...
> what's left ??


Sorry bout that, yes it is you. There is one guy in front of you. He should be on tonight, working today.


----------



## redfin (Dec 23, 2014)

Woot Woot to all that organized this! Great job.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 23, 2014)

Ok Cliff chose 36" carlton in stihl mount .050 if possable if not thats ok. ymountainman is username. 166


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 23, 2014)

showrguy it all you.


----------



## thomas1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who participated in this and especially those who donated, both items and their time.


----------



## showrguy (Dec 23, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> showrguy it all you.


welp,
to be honest, i don't really need anything..
i'd rather pass my spot on to someone that actually needs/or could use, something that is left to pick from....
had i been first drawn, i woulda picked the 661 as well, babysat it for awhile, then when the next unfortunate situation came up that deserved a raffle such as this,
it woulda been re-donated....
thanks for all that organized, donated, and took part in this.........truely amazing what you all have done..
thanks, chuck


----------



## showrguy (Dec 23, 2014)

thomas1 said:


> Thanks to everyone who participated in this and especially those who donated, both items and their time.


nice to see you tom !!
welcome back..


----------



## Paragon Builder (Dec 23, 2014)

thomas1 said:


> Thanks to everyone who participated in this and especially those who donated, both items and their time.


Welcome Back Thomas!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 23, 2014)

showrguy said:


> welp,
> to be honest, i don't really need anything..
> i'd rather pass my spot on to someone that actually needs/or could use, something that is left to pick from....
> had i been first drawn, i woulda picked the 661 as well, babysat it for awhile, then when the next unfortunate situation came up that deserved a raffle such as this,
> ...


Outstanding.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 23, 2014)

de_duba is up
Next Glock37


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 23, 2014)

thomas1 said:


> Thanks to everyone who participated in this and especially those who donated, both items and their time.




"I have a potty mouth".


----------



## Paragon Builder (Dec 23, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> "I have a potty mouth".


What's that mean?
Good for you?????
Lol


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 23, 2014)

Um. 


Yeah! Yeah that's TOTALLY what it means! Yup!


----------



## hseII (Dec 23, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> "I have a potty mouth".


2 Times, With a 50lb anvil


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 23, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> "I have a potty mouth".





hseII said:


> 2 Times, With a 50lb anvil


With a sideways roll of barbed wire.


----------



## UnforsakenGhost (Dec 23, 2014)

showrguy said:


> welp,
> to be honest, i don't really need anything..
> i'd rather pass my spot on to someone that actually needs/or could use, something that is left to pick from....
> had i been first drawn, i woulda picked the 661 as well, babysat it for awhile, then when the next unfortunate situation came up that deserved a raffle such as this,
> ...


Hey that gives me an idea, If that scenario does come up I'm sure I could scrounge a few poulans to donate in the next one, got a bunch of the Walmart specials that are worn out laying around I can fix


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm sure he meant "Good For You".


----------



## Rudedog (Dec 23, 2014)

166 said:


> Working on my giveaways for donations I offered.
> 
> So far I have:
> Icehouse - 72LP92DL Chain (Shipped 12/17)
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 23, 2014)

hseII said:


> 2 Times, With a 50lb anvil





Jon1212 said:


> With a sideways roll of barbed wire.





Hard.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 23, 2014)

Ok de-dubya passed


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 23, 2014)

thomas1 said:


> Thanks to everyone who participated in this and especially those who donated, both items and their time.



Go away fapper.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Dec 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Go away fapper.


Aww so mean , after getting AS to give the pooping bear a pardon you want him to leave so soon.
Bah Humbug you Scrooge......
As the kiddys say GK
As the saw folk say "I have a potty mouth" and a Merry Christmas to all.
Thomas


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 24, 2014)

Yukon Stihl said:


> Aww so mean , after getting AS to give the pooping bear a pardon you want him to leave so soon.
> Bah Humbug you Scrooge......
> As the kiddys say GK
> As the saw folk say "I have a potty mouth" and a Merry Christmas to all.
> Thomas




Repped


----------



## Paragon Builder (Dec 24, 2014)

Bump for glock37


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 24, 2014)

Did I win something?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Dec 24, 2014)

Um, someone did


----------



## Paragon Builder (Dec 24, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> de_duba is up
> Next Glock37


----------



## Paragon Builder (Dec 24, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok de-dubya passed


----------



## farmerdoug (Dec 24, 2014)

When will the winner be announced. farmerdoug is most likely the selected winner


----------



## glock37 (Dec 24, 2014)

ive pmed work saw twice so far and left my number !


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 24, 2014)

glock37 said:


> ive pmed work saw twice so far and left my number !



Post up over on SH, WSC is riff raff you know.


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 24, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Did I win something?




You won our respect with your generosity. That won't cost you one cent more than my regular rates either!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Dec 24, 2014)

glock37 said:


> ive pmed work saw twice so far and left my number !


You might think it was Christmas Eve or something...


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 24, 2014)

mainewoods said:


> You won our respect with your generosity. That won't cost you one cent more than my regular rates either!


Thank you. That is very kind of you to say.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 24, 2014)

Mike.......send me a message. I can contact Stephen most likely.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 25, 2014)

I been out of the loop, Glock37 I will make that call this morning not now it's a tad early. LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 25, 2014)

Yukon Stihl said:


> Aww so mean , after getting AS to give the pooping bear a pardon you want him to leave so soon.
> Bah Humbug you Scrooge......
> As the kiddys say GK
> As the saw folk say "I have a potty mouth" and a Merry Christmas to all.
> Thomas


You are up after Glock37.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 25, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Post up over on SH, WSC is riff raff you know.


LOL normally that would have helped just not yesterday.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 26, 2014)

Ok Glock37 took 16" GB Bar.

Yukon Stihl is up.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 26, 2014)

After Youkon Stihl is, Greenlandsouth, Dodgegeeks, freehand in that order.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 26, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Dec 26, 2014)

Sorry about the delay....holidays and all
So i tried to follow and see whats left....
A bunch of bars....?
Poulan 4000..?
Am i missing something?
Any bars that would fit a Homelite 1130G?
Thomas


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm not the one to ask on the fit but doubt it, yes the 4000 is still in it.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 26, 2014)

Sure I'll take the 1130G.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 26, 2014)

(2) 24" Dolmar Windsor Speed Tip 3/8 - .050 - CJL/K095 (Dolmar 116Si, 120Si, PS-6000i, PS-6800i, PS-6100)
(2) 20" Dolmar Windsor Speed Tip 3/8 .- 050 - DM/D033 (Dolmar 123, 133, 143, 153, 166)
(2) 15" Dolmar Oregon Prolite - .325 - .058 - 64DL - A095 Mount (Dolmar 109, 110, 111, 115, PS-540)
(2) 18" GB Power Tech - .325 - .050 - 72DL - UHL/K095 Mount


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Dec 26, 2014)

Well i'll go for the 28"Carlton bar.....
Thanks to everyone that worked on bringing this all together,too bad it couldn't have been for a different reason.
Give all your loved ones a hug.
Thomas


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 26, 2014)

Greenlandsouth is up


----------



## farmerdoug (Dec 26, 2014)

Did they do the drawing on this fundraiser yet?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 26, 2014)

farmerdoug said:


> Did they do the drawing on this fundraiser yet?


still working on it.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 26, 2014)

Bar n chain sent to Kuhndog this AM


----------



## treesmith (Dec 27, 2014)

Great work, what an amazing effort everyone


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 27, 2014)

treesmith said:


> Great work, what an amazing effort everyone


I have PMs out to the next couple winners.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 27, 2014)

Waiting patiently. Thanks to Worksawcollector and all others for putting in the time and effort in all this. Some of the finest people I have ever met have come off this site.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 27, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> Waiting patiently. Thanks to Worksawcollector and all others for putting in the time and effort in all this. Some of the finest people I have ever met have come off this site.


I want pics of the WSC hat you knit Sarah!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 27, 2014)

There will be pics in a new thread one of these days


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 27, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I want pics of WSC hat you knit!!



That will be Sarah knitting. I wouldn't have a clue how to knit, I'd probably get hurt.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 27, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> That will be Sarah knitting. I wouldn't have a clue how to knit, I'd probably get hurt.


Yeah
I was referring to Sarah.
We know you'd end up stabbing yourself


----------



## Greenland South (Dec 27, 2014)

This is pretty cool. If the Poulan is still available I'll take it. One can always use another saw. 
Thanks to everyone who had a part in this.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 27, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> (2) 24" Dolmar Windsor Speed Tip 3/8 - .050 - CJL/K095 (Dolmar 116Si, 120Si, PS-6000i, PS-6800i, PS-6100)
> (2) 20" Dolmar Windsor Speed Tip 3/8 .- 050 - DM/D033 (Dolmar 123, 133, 143, 153, 166)
> (2) 15" Dolmar Oregon Prolite - .325 - .058 - 64DL - A095 Mount (Dolmar 109, 110, 111, 115, PS-540)
> (2) 18" GB Power Tech - .325 - .050 - 72DL - UHL/K095 Mount



Well me and Sarah could make use of the GB 18" bar, k095. It will fit our 346xp and 2153 correct?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 28, 2014)

(2) 20" Dolmar Windsor Speed Tip 3/8 .- 050 - DM/D033 (Dolmar 123, 133, 143, 153, 166)
(2) 15" Dolmar Oregon Prolite - .325 - .058 - 64DL - A095 Mount (Dolmar 109, 110, 111, 115, PS-540)
18" GB Power Tech - .325 - .050 - 72DL - UHL/K095 Mount


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 28, 2014)

freehand your up then Stihlonlynow.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 28, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stihlonlynow.



That fvcker always wins sh!t


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 28, 2014)

John King your up, Stihlx8 is next.

I took two of the 24" bars out of the above post, freehand took one Stihl only now took the other.


----------



## stihlx8 (Dec 28, 2014)

Don't see anything that fits a Stihl, if thats the case, I will pass to some one that needs one of these bars. A great thing was done here. Thanks to all that helped in any way. At least my name got picked, way better than normal.


----------



## 166 (Dec 29, 2014)

Updated List

So far I have:
Icehouse - 72LP92DL Chain (Shipped 12/17)
Cgraham1 - 7900 Clutch Cover (Shipped 12/23)
Uncle Rico - 7900 Clutch Cover (Shipped 12/23)
LootBug - 7900 Clutch Cover (Shipped 12/23)
Hyerzach - 72LGX072G Chain (Shipped 12/23)
Rudedog - 21LP066G Chain (Shipped Friday 12/26)
Lance Rovers - 20" Carlton Bar (Shipped 12/23)

Ymountainman - 36" Carlton - Stihl
YukonStihl - 28" Carlton
Glock37 - GB 18" UHL?
AndyDodgeGeek GB 18" UHL??
WorkSawCollector - 24" Windsor/Dolmar CJL??

Let me know if I missed anyone or if I have someone in there that shouldn't be.

Steve


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 29, 2014)

stihlx8 said:


> Don't see anything that fits a Stihl, if thats the case, I will pass to some one that needs one of these bars. A great thing was done here. Thanks to all that helped in any way. At least my name got picked, way better than normal.


Thank you. 

Jacob J you are up.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 29, 2014)

He Passed, Paragon Builder it's all you.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 29, 2014)

Welp.......the MS661CXB is in route to it's new owner.......and the fancy new bar site sponsor WeedeaterMan provided is heading that way as well.


----------



## redfin (Dec 29, 2014)

You the man Randy.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 29, 2014)

No......

You guys are "The Men"

The outpouring of generosity from the members of this site (and others that can't be named here due to stupid greed and political reasons) was just overwhelming. 

Thank You All.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow, it's nice to see the camaraderie
among the members here and on the other sites. I'm proud to be a member of this group, never knew Phil, but I'd like to hope that my family would be helped like his has been here! 
Didn't expect to be chosen either...
If the GB 18" k095 is still available I could use it.
Dan


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 30, 2014)

Hyperzach is up then its Cnice_37


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 30, 2014)

In my mind, I have gave you guys ample opportunity for one of the winners to do this so I'm doing it myself. LOL


----------



## hyerzach (Dec 30, 2014)

I will take a 20" dolmar bar. I want to say thanks to everyone who helped put this together and donated for a great cause.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 3, 2015)

Work Saw Collector said:


> (1) 20" Dolmar Windsor Speed Tip 3/8 .- 050 - DM/D033 (Dolmar 123, 133, 143, 153, 166)
> (2) 15" Dolmar Oregon Prolite - .325 - .058 - 64DL - A095 Mount (Dolmar 109, 110, 111, 115, PS-540)


Sorry guys Life got in the way updated the above list. Messages sent out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 3, 2015)

I now see cnice-37 is a FHC one of you guys that are over there send him a message, I'm not a member.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 3, 2015)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I now see cnice-37 is a FHC one of you guys that are over there send him a message, I'm not a member.



Done..


----------



## cnice_37 (Jan 3, 2015)

Guys, awesome work, really well done.

It looks like the last GB is spoken for ? If so I have nothing to run the other bars with.

Please pass it on. Thanks!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 3, 2015)

cnice_37 said:


> Guys, awesome work, really well done.
> 
> It looks like the last GB is spoken for ? If so I have nothing to run the other bars with.
> 
> Please pass it on. Thanks!


Yep it was gone, I do thank you for your donation as all others as well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 3, 2015)

Treeslayer 2003 is up.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 3, 2015)

166 said:


> Updated List
> 
> Let me know if I missed anyone or if I have someone in there that shouldn't be.
> 
> Steve


Hey Steve. Sorry to be such a jerk but I got that chain a while ago. Thanks a bunch, the ported 2153C loves you for it. I always enjoy participating in charity raffles. I also really appreciate the hard work on the part of the sponsors of the raffle and of course of those who donate such an array of prizes.

Randy


----------



## 166 (Jan 11, 2015)

Gotten behind on this thread but here is the updated list.

So far I have:
Icehouse - 72LP92DL Chain (Shipped 12/17)
Cgraham1 - 7900 Clutch Cover (Shipped 12/23)
Uncle Rico - 7900 Clutch Cover (Shipped 12/23)
LootBug - 7900 Clutch Cover (Shipped 12/23)
Hyerzach - 72LGX072G Chain (Shipped 12/23)
Rudedog - 21LP066G Chain (Shipped Friday 12/26)
Lance Rovers - 20" Carlton Bar (Shipped 12/23)
Ymountainman - 36" Carlton - Stihl (Shipped)
Stihlonlynow - 24" Dolmar CJL Mount Bar (Being Picked Up)

YukonStihl - 28" Carlton (Ready to ship)
Hyperzach - 20" Dolmar DM/D033 mount bar (Ready to ship)

Just need address to ship
AndyDodgeGeek GB 18" UHL??
WorkSawCollector - 24" Windsor/Dolmar CJL??

Let me know if I missed anyone or if I have someone in there that shouldn't be.

Steve


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

Steve.......you have really done some good here.


----------



## 166 (Jan 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Steve.......you have really done some good here.



Hard part is trying to figure out who is getting what bar. Gotten a little behind on what was going on.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Steve. I had the second GB 18" k095 mount. I'll pm you my address. Can I send you some $$$ for shipping?


----------



## 166 (Jan 16, 2015)

Here is the updated list!

Icehouse - 72LP92DL Chain (Shipped 12/17)
Cgraham1 - 7900 Clutch Cover (Shipped 12/23)
Uncle Rico - 7900 Clutch Cover (Shipped 12/23)
LootBug - 7900 Clutch Cover (Shipped 12/23)
Hyerzach - 72LGX072G Chain (Shipped 12/23)
Rudedog - 21LP066G Chain (Shipped Friday 12/26)
Lance Rovers - 20" Carlton Bar (Shipped 12/23)
Ymountainman - 36" Carlton - Stihl (Shipped)
Stihlonlynow - 24" Dolmar CJL Mount Bar (Being Picked Up)
YukonStihl - 28" Carlton (Shipped 1/16)
Hyperzach - 20" Dolmar DM/D033 mount bar (Shipped 1/16)
Paragon Builder - 18" GB Power Tech UHL Bar (Shipped 1/16)
WorkSawCollector - 24" Windsor/Dolmar CJL (Shipped 1/16)
AndyDodgeGeek GB 18" UHL (Shipped 1/16)


Steve


----------

